# Exceptional how to turn DVD set



## pmayer

Nice review. Thanks.


----------



## vcooney

I'll have to check it out…thanks


----------



## Lowie

I was wondering about that set? I due subscribe wwgoa but living in Australia I can only purchase videos that can be downloaded wwgoa do not ship international. Thanks for the feed back
Lowie


----------

